
Vulcan Salute (Handshake Alternative, U+1F596) - downshun
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vulcan_salute
======
nreece
If it's suggested as a handshake alternative in the context of human-to-human
infections, then probably a namaste[1] is an alternative salutation more
widely understood by people around the world.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namaste](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namaste)

~~~
dgellow
Looks like a Christian prayer gesture though!

~~~
Hamuko
How many Christians pray without interlacing their fingers?

~~~
fyfy18
I was taught at a Christian school (in England) to pray like this.

~~~
cheesysam
Me too. I remember being told by a rather stuffy teacher that if you pointed
your fingers to the sky, that the prayer would shoot up to heaven! If you
interlaced your fingers it would 'bleughhh not go anywhere!'

~~~
Cthulhu_
I was raised Protestant, and there I was taught that the folded hands were to
keep you from fidgeting.

I don't get the pointing at the heavens thing, I mean Jesus himself mentioned
to basically be humble, not like those guys on the street corners making a bit
show of praying.

------
djaychela
I don't live with my girlfriend (she lives 30 miles away, I have my own house
with my elderly mum who I look after and she didn't want to be on her own for
weeks, and my girlfriend's house is overcrowded as the two older kids are back
from Uni, and it's a small 3-bed house so space is at a premium, and there
were doubts over if some of the kids had been exposed to Coronavirus), and the
last time I saw her was a few weeks ago, after picking up my step-daughter
from University and getting her back home.

When I left (we'd still been social distancing even on that day), I did this
Vulcan Salute as it reminded me of the end of Wrath of Khan - I was feeling
pretty sad as I know I can't be with her for at least a month here in the UK.
I'd hoped she would do the same, as it just felt like that moment.

She had NO IDEA what I was referring to, so needless to say it was a bit of a
downer at an emotional time!

(Don't get me wrong, I'm not an emotional imbecile, I just picked a bad way to
express my feelings at that moment!)

~~~
shawnlower2
A downer with a silver lining, though. xkcd.com/1053 - Netflix party mode, you
get to rewatch all the ToS films.

------
smaili
Somewhat on topic but somewhat tangential, has anyone watched the new Picard
series? Would love to get some opinions, especially as it compares to other
Star Treks!

~~~
will_pseudonym
I haven't seen it and don't have any interest in seeing it based on what I've
been hearing from friends.

Rich and Mike of Red Letter Media (the "70-minute Phantom Menace review"
folks) are big Star Trek fans (in case you've never watched any of their stuff
--Mike mentions Star Trek in so many reviews), and they haven't been liking
it, to say the least. It's entertaining to watch them torture themselves from
watching the show and recounting it.

ep 1: [https://youtu.be/hfQdf93e63I](https://youtu.be/hfQdf93e63I)

ep 2 & 3: [https://youtu.be/GkDmRy6SP28](https://youtu.be/GkDmRy6SP28)

ep 4 & 5: [https://youtu.be/Uv-wmixiiMA](https://youtu.be/Uv-wmixiiMA)

ep 6, 7, 8: [https://youtu.be/GyGGW3tqNPY](https://youtu.be/GyGGW3tqNPY)

~~~
bmn__
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=reApQlk5JiA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=reApQlk5JiA)
Mike Stoklasa Really Likes Star Trek

Bonus RLM compilations:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZX2KpCoKFE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZX2KpCoKFE)
Jay Bauman the film buff

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Rh1k2R2rv8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Rh1k2R2rv8)
Rich Evans mispronouncing words

------
a3_nm
See also the riskier
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elbow_bump](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elbow_bump)

~~~
EE84M3i
Wow, created in 2008!

------
matsemann
This made me think: Given that most of society uses technology, but it's the
"nerds" that define much of how it works, how does that affect culture? Some
things that may be niche, becomes part of the mainstream as it's the niche
group deciding.

------
dgellow
Wave gesture, already quite common handshake alternative (or offensive gesture
depending the country!)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wave_(gesture)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wave_\(gesture\))

~~~
downshun
> ... may be interpreted differently or even be highly offensive in South
> Korea, Europe, Nigeria, Greece, Bulgaria, Latin American countries, India,
> Japan, and other places.

IMO it is too impersonal (even rude as a forceful "attention here") and even
meaningless (where Vulcan has more desirable connotations: space exploration,
rationality, prosperity, unity). Though I'm not sure how widespread the cocept
is.

